# Flying home from the Bahamas and Customs



## RumRunner (Jun 15, 2006)

I will be going to Freeport in September and staying at The Ritz Beach Resort.  This is my first time to the Bahamas but I've been to several other Caribbean islands on cruises.

Anyway, I'm trying to plan airfare from the west coast to Freeport and I'm curious about the trip home.  When we fly from Freeport into Miami do we have to go through customs there and get our luggage and recheck, etc.?  Our final destination is San Luis Obispo (SBP) and we will fly through LAX on the way to SBP.  I'm just trying to figure out how much time I need between flights at Miami onto LAX.  Right now I'm looking at a flight that leaves only a hour and a half between landing in Miami and departing for LAX.  How much time should I plan for in Miami before our connection to LAX?

Thank you!


----------



## debraxh (Jun 15, 2006)

yes, you will have to pick up your luggage and go through customs/immigration in Miami.  1 1/2 hrs between flights should be plenty of time, but you could double check with the airline.


----------



## chellej (Jun 15, 2006)

The last time we were in the Bahamas we had several hours between flights to pick up the luggage & go through customs.  Keep in mind that in the Bahamas - you will be on "Island Time"  We were over an hour late and by the time we got through through customs and to the ticket coumter it was 10-20 minutes before departure and they WOULD NOT let us check in.  Since it was the last flight of the day, we were stuck overnight - at our expense and had to get a flight in the morning.

We did lave the recommended time between the flights - so just make sure to account for the Island time delay when planning


----------



## debraxh (Jun 15, 2006)

How funny -- we had no trouble returning from Nassau. However, getting there, because our connecting flight through Dallas was late to Miami, we missed the last flight out that night.  We were stuck till the next morning but AA paid for hotel and gave us meal tickets.   Seems like they should have done the same for you if it was their fault you were late.


----------



## donnaval (Jun 15, 2006)

When we returned from Freeport in December 2005, US customs was right at the Freeport airport.  First we had to clear through Bahamas customs, and then just a little way down the hall was US customs.  We were flying into Phila rather than Miami, but it didn't seem to matter--all departing US passengers were going through US customs right there in Freeport.


----------



## boyblue (Jun 16, 2006)

Call US Customs to confirm this but Nassau, Freeport and some other Bahamian Islands have pre-clearance.  You clear U.S. Customs & Immigration here at our airport so when you arrive in the U.S. you are free to go on your merry way


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 16, 2006)

I did see on a Bahamas tourism website that it said the Freeport airport had US customs clearance.  So, if this is the case, and we clear US customs in Freeport, then we DON'T have to get our luggage in Miami and recheck and all that stuff before we board our next flight for LAX?

Thank you!


----------



## damorgan (Jun 16, 2006)

We've just done Nassau to Phoenix, via Dallas.  All US border controls were cleared on departure at Nassau which meant the bags were checked all the way through to PHX and we had the simplest of transfers at DFW (all 'airside', no further controls/checks to go through, no need to get your bags).  I believe Freeport has the same arrangement as Nassau.

By the way, I think DFW is a fantastic airport.  First time there, really liked it.


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 16, 2006)

Damorgan, thank you for that information.  I think I will be ok with 1.5 hours between flights at Miami then.  That airport is so huge I always make sure I have plenty of time when passing through there.  

I have not been to DFW in a few years but I always thought that was a very nice airport.  It's easy to pass time there.


----------



## boyblue (Jun 17, 2006)

I think MIA is doing some renovation so you might want to check the airport's web site to see how far you have to go & what obstacles you might face (just in case your first leg is delayed).


----------

